# Can somebody post a pic of the "sunny" emblem...



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Please....


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

PM WhiteB14... he has one on his car. or bust a search. type in.. sunny emblem


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have one at home. I'm putting it on next weekend. email or PM me if you want me to send you a pic when it's on. [email protected]


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*here u go...*

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/drag44on...rag44on13/lst?&.dir=/WhiteB14&.src=ph&.view=t

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/drag44on...rag44on13/lst?&.dir=/WhiteB14&.src=ph&.view=t


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

What does sunny mean though? What does it have to do with sentras?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

martpro11 said:


> *What does sunny mean though? What does it have to do with sentras? *


In Japan there are no "Sentra's" they are called Sunny's. Just like in Mexico they are Tsuru.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I went on vacation to Egypt a couple of years ago and saw a few b-13 body style sunnys. They didnt have the sunny grill though, same grill as ours.WHITE B-14: is that an EX sticker I see on there? (maybe EX is a Sunny trim?) I wouldnt personally want my car to have a "Sunny" emblem on it, it sounds feminine or happy, if you know what I mean. No offense!


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Well does anyone know where I can buy a sunny emblem besides ebay which I just searched....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



SentraXERacer said:


> *I went on vacation to Egypt a couple of years ago and saw a few b-13 body style sunnys. They didnt have the sunny grill though, same grill as ours.WHITE B-14: is that an EX sticker I see on there? (maybe EX is a Sunny trim?) I wouldnt personally want my car to have a "Sunny" emblem on it, it sounds feminine or happy, if you know what I mean. No offense!  *



none taken... i know it is but i like it cuz its different.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, I hope the next cop that pulls me over doesn't think my car's stolen. He puts my plate # and the car model in the computer and it comes out mismatch, LOL SUPER TROOPERS!!!

yea, EX is a body trim. I'm going to take my 'GXE' and change it around so it says 'EX' 

it's kinda hard 2 find them. Even EBAY is kinda hard. there's a guy here names nihgosilvia(sp) that is stationed in Japan. He got me some JDM stuff.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ask whiteb14's girlfriend... I think she got him his... if your nice maybe she'll buy you one too


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



DryBoy said:


> *ask whiteb14's girlfriend... I think she got him his... if your nice maybe she'll buy you one too  *


yea... she got em for me from ebay.... from some cat named "byroz" or something... and if your nice, ur dead


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: ...*



whiteb14 said:


> *yea... she got em for me from ebay.... from some cat named "byroz" or something... and if your nice, ur dead *



LOL...... shes real supernice-she bought him my rear bumper too-


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: ...*



MP2050 said:


> *LOL...... shes real supernice-she bought him my rear bumper too- *


YUP... all 4 my bday


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

*She got you car items???*

You should have seen what she got me for MY birthday


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: She got you car items???*



DryBoy said:


> *You should have seen what she got me for MY birthday    *



what did she get u??   (unless its too personal )


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you caught me. I got nothing


----------

